
Free Tools For Web Developers - sveta69
http://www.pencilscoop.com/2013/12/50-awesome-free-tools-for-web-developers/
======
JJhoward
Hey guys,

My name is Joe, I'm the author of the post. While I didn't personally post the
article on HN (nor am I affiliated with it being posted here), It's still good
to see It here.

However the list is just a bunch of tools that I use, and things I found
helpful in my front-end dev work. So I wanted to share them.

That being said, as someone stated in the comments, It's not really targeted
at the HN community (with super high levels of proficiency.) So I apologize if
some of it is too fundamental.

Thanks for all the constructive feedback. I've considered a lot of the
comments and will take them on-board. Also It's good to see the community here
aren't a bunch of over-opinionated jerks, particularly when things are
subjective.

Thanks again to all for your feedback. It's really helpful to hear all your
different opinions.

------
actionscripted
W3C validator, Yeoman, Code Pen, Bootstrap...is this list really appropriate
for the Hacker News crowd?

~~~
ommunist
I vote to keep Yeoman there ;-) What is your list?

------
purephase
Very handy, but probably better titled "Free Tools for Web Designers".

There's a few on there that I've never heard of that I would try out when
starting my next project.

------
ommunist
Upvoting for CSS Inliner. Saves minutes and hours of lives when you have to do
a lot of HTML email templates.

------
mackwic
Thanks sveta69 or sharing this amazing list ! There's some pearls.

------
tlongren
A good list, but nothing most here haven't heard of.

~~~
gtaylor
As a backend-oriented dev, I find value in posts like this, as it's not my
core competency. I like to keep an eye on what's going on outside of backend
land, even if I only go there periodically.

~~~
buckbova
I think there's value, but very little.

A list of 50 items uncategorized with minimal descriptions and a screenshot is
not enough to grasp what each tool is, what it does, and why I should use it.
Basically, why is it awesome?

If the author doesn't want to write an extensive review or tutorial then
possibly link to them.

~~~
gtaylor
I found it pretty ease to peruse. The "awesomeness" is pretty subjective (see
other comments on this post), so I appreciate them not getting too
opinionated.

------
reddoubt
Great list, thanks. The glyph search is really sweet.

------
blumkvist
sublime text is not mac only. Actually, it has versions for Windows AND linux.

